# How about Coal



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coal is now an Alternative form of energy. Obama all but got rid of it. Coal can be store outside for a life time or more . It does not need special tanks. It does not have to be compressed to use it. It can be used as is, crushed or turned into a gas. Coal once powered the world.
It serves us all to have a healthy coal industry . I can not even get any anymore . I used to keep some on hand. just incase .


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Coal is now an Alternative form of energy. Obama all but got rid of it. Coal can be store outside for a life time or more . It does not need special tanks. It does not have to be compressed to use it. It can be used as is, crushed or turned into a gas. Coal once powered the world.
> It serves us all to have a healthy coal industry . I can not even get any anymore . I used to keep some on hand. just incase .


Hey Smitty I don't know about your area but TSC in Ohio sells small quantities of coal. The bags aren't big yet it does not take a lot to run you out of the house. Coal burns hotter than you know what.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Joe said:


> Hey Smitty I don't know about your area but TSC in Ohio sells small quantities of coal. The bags aren't big yet it does not take a lot to run you out of the house. Coal burns hotter than you know what.


 Everyone that carried it stopped . Every feed mill use to sell it. During Carter presidency it enhanced a lot of the wood burners here. Saved a lot of trees.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Obama war on coal was also a war on communities and regions that have nothing else. Retraining people for jobs that do not and will never exist where they are is a socialist solution doomed to failure. It has directly affect me, friends and neighbors directly as well as indirectly as Coal was king in my area until Obama assassinated it. I hope and pray that Trumps prompt efforts are not too late.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I just did a search...Tractor Supply sells 40 lb bags...$5.99


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope to see the coal barges cruising the Ohio with the frequency I once did!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I remember back in the 1970s - a survivalist of the time used truckloads of coal as ground fill for a homestead project - compacted it and capped it with dirt .... planned on "mining" it for backup fuel if necessary ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a ton of it for my forge if ever needed.

I prefer coke but no longer can get it either.

SMITTY, "cooking" the coal gave you the gas, then the remainder was coke, 

can burn it like coal without worrying about the methane.

Yes I want to see coal come back for many reasons, they are opposite to what that bastard had for his.

As I have said many times, my company worked on coal research, Reily Research, Babcox and Wilcox,

were the ones I partnered with. 

We developed burner nozzles for various mixes and grades to get the best burn.

We worked with anthracite, bituminous, sub-bituminous, lignite and bunker oil.

The mixes were steam heated to 400 DEG.F. before injection.

A boiler was tuned to the coal fields that were to be used to fuel it, tons of samples were brought into research for testing. 

Everybody worked to reduce emissions and it worked, but bastard in chief let a politicised EPA run amuck licking his sack.

Coal needs to come back!

That bastard F**K'd this country up worse than they will ever tell.

I think that if the people ever knew how much, every liberal/socialist would be exterminated, starting with the top rats.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Coal is wonderful! My house has an oil furnace. When fuel oil was approaching $4 per gallon I bought a pellet stove. The stove worked well. Saved me lots of $ but is pretty dusty and labor intensive. Last year I installed a simple coal stove in my basement to keep some heat in the cellar. Wow. It only uses a bag (40 pounds) a day and produces enough heat to warm the whole house including the upstairs main living areas. Simpler and easier to operate. No more dust. Service the stove once a day and keep toasty warm for another 24 hours. I love coal! Also, both the fuel oil furnace and pellet stove require electricity to operate. Not the coal stove. Another BIG PLUS during grid down events.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I live near a mainline railroad, and if the war on coal ever got close to being won, you can't tell around here. We have literally miles of coal filled gondolas lined up on the tracks, waiting to get into the local power plant and headed elsewhere.

I see signs along the rural highways advertising it for sale, too. But on the negative side, my wife has a friend that lost his job in that industry.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We are exporting most of our coal production that remains to China. I kid you not.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Now that the muzslime bastard is gone, 

perhaps the real American president can put monies that went to places like solyndra and enron,

into coal fired generator research, like the fluidized bed boilers I last worked on.

When you get a schmuck like o'thigger in power the private research monies go away quickly.

Why bother when the bastard tells you, you are wasting your time.

God, I hate what that bastard did.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Question, being that the popularity of burning coal for home heating seems to have went by the wayside over the years, we installed a wood burner , free standing stove that is now our primary heating source, can I burn coal in it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Question, being that the popularity of burning coal for home heating seems to have went by the wayside over the years, we installed a wood burner , free standing stove that is now our primary heating source, can I burn coal in it?


Is the stove lined with a refractory?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Is the stove lined with a refractory?


It has fire brick, is that the same thing? It is also has a re burner of sort to elimate excess smoke, supposed to be EPA approved. Manual says it is 76% efficient.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, coal has dropped in private usage due to oil coming on the scene in the early 50's and later natural gas.

I grew up firing a coal furnace in our home.

On an industrial level, coal, oil and gas can work on an equal basis, and in some mixed together.

We have the largest known coal field in the world, it stretches from the Mississippi River to the Rocky Mountains, and Texas to the Dakotas.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> It has fire brick, is that the same thing? It is also has a re burner of sort to eliminate excess smoke, supposed to be EPA approved. Manual says it is 76% efficient.


It is lined, yes you can burn it, the secondary is for wood emissions, not coal not needed for it..

YES, you have an Obammy stove, product of an over intrusive government.

Is there a cast iron grate available for it?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> It is lined, yes you can burn it, the secondary is for wood emissions, not coal not needed for it..
> 
> YES, you have an Obammy stove, product of an over intrusive government.
> 
> Is there a cast iron grate available for it?


I would have to shop for a grate, it didn't come with one, isn't a very big stove, heats 1300 square feet


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A wood stove is not the most efficient for burning coal, but is done well with proper banking.

Coal burners keep the coal suspended with an ash pit below the grating.

I have in the past seen stoves with optional grating that gave about a two inch space below for the ash and air.

You do not need it though.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I will research getting a grate, thanks for your help.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

All coal stoves can burn wood, but not all wood stoves can burn coal. Coal requires that the primary combustion air come up from under the coal bed. You also need a means to introduce a small amount of secondary air above the coal bed. I like coal because I only fill and service the stove once a day. I suspect a wood stove requires fuel several times a day


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I should also add that there are several sizes of coal available bagged.

If using it in a wood stove, stove coal is the right size for it.

For two decades I used a Surdiac coal stove that was gravity fed and used only pea coal.


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

The other thing to remember is that coal burns a lot hotter than wood. Be careful if you start using coal.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We used to have a coal stove when I was a kid, it does the job but the fumes are really bad for your lungs, if this is your only source if fuel for a while, please only burn it outside to cook meal, never to warm your house or your whole family is in danger of developing a really nasty chronic cough.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> We used to have a coal stove when I was a kid, it does the job but the fumes are really bad for your lungs, if this is your only source if fuel for a while, please only burn it outside to cook meal, never to warm your house or your whole family is in danger of developing a really nasty chronic cough.


TG, I grew up with coal heat, I fired the furnace from about age 10 until 18 when we moved into a larger home.

When I bought my first house, I put in a coal burner in the living room,

the house being an original 19'th century 15 room Victorian, had a coal bunker in the cellar which I used.

I nor the family EVER developed any respiratory problems, but they do come even from wood if not done right.

When I was in the army CONUS, I along with others were asked if we knew how to burn coal, said yes.

I was given the job of firing my barracks heat and hot water furnaces, after attending fireman's school.

I came in from the field every day with the lunch truck to heat up water for the guys, and stood no guard or KP duty.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My stove is a closed system, I draws outside air for combustion, we've been burning wood for 3 years and no wood smell in the house..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Coal mining begins seeing revival as Trump gives industry hope" Thank you trump those people need this and more get going.

Coal mining begins seeing revival as Trump gives industry hope | Fox News


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> "Coal mining begins seeing revival as Trump gives industry hope" Thank you trump those people need this and more get going.
> 
> Coal mining begins seeing revival as Trump gives industry hope | Fox News


Smitty ain't BS'ing ya! We got mines thats been closed for 4 or 5 years starting to open in Eastern Kentucky.....And not just one....A dozen so far and more to come!...Now if they can still find miners they got it made! 200$ a day and health/dental/eyeglass!

Trouble is most people in Eastern KY where the coal is is on Gov Subsistence and drugs!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Smitty ain't BS'ing ya! We got mines thats been closed for 4 or 5 years starting to open in Eastern Kentucky.....And not just one....A dozen so far and more to come!...Now if they can still find miners they got it made! 200$ a day and health/dental/eyeglass!
> 
> Trouble is most people in Eastern KY where the coal is is on Gov Subsistence and drugs!


It will be great for the people and the country!

O'thigger wanted them on welfare and drugs, have you noticed a pattern yet?

Was part of the plan to keep those bastards in power, keep buying the votes.

If hildabitch got in it would have been all over, two social classes would have emerged, slaves and the elite.


----------



## beavervallyranch (Mar 18, 2017)

I burn about 1000 pounds a season. I costs 200 a ton so for 100 bucks I stay toasty all winter.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Friday, while crossing over the bridge two miles from here, I saw something I have not seen in years.

It was a COAL TRAIN!!!

There were about 100 cars filled and headed east, I have no idea where it was going.

There is a 1,400 megawatt plant down near Fall River that O'thigger had forced into closing later this year.

Perhaps that is on hold?

The more I see what damage that piece of shit masquerading as a human did the more it pisses me off, BASTARD!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My awaking to how bad it was came a few years back. We were heading to Gatlinburg TN. Two days ahead of our plans we made a left turn. Never got a map out GPS off just head that way. We where riding through a place where there should have been activity. There should have been people going to work,places open trucks moving around. It was dead. Every where we stopped you could see and feel the pain .
These people were suffering. We talked with some they seemed to be in shock. They could not understand how Obama could do this to them. We never spoke politics to them, no need it would have only hurt more.
They knew that had been used and tossed away.
You have to be one cold xxx to not feel the pain. It maybe to late for many of them now, but I pray Trump gives them hope that that delivers.
Your school teachers, your other government workers they never feel this pain. They could not see it right in front of them. The xxx at the EPA and other government agency that help cause this for no reason other than an agenda of control. I wish no evil on anyone they will bring it on them self. I would love to take them to see and feel the pain those people suffer. They never see it , they hide from it and tell them self they are saving the world when they know full well it is all BS.
Trump has done one thing right , he kept his word to try and help. I will not forget that.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect that here in the US between the expense of switching back to coal from natural gas and the already dead coal mines coal's comeback it going to be a non-event.
Did you know that the solar industry already hires twice an many people as the coal mines (2016 numbers) and wind power hires 3 times as many people as coal mines? The switch away from coal is too far along to save the W. VA mines.

At this point bringing back coal is a non-issue.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

JG, I think you are wrong, the figures are due to that F*N things suppression of the industry.

I am not saying it will come back 100%, but with the prez. helping it will move along.

How much of that solar is subsidized?

Brother in law is a top engineer for Babcock Power in Worcester, They design power plants.

Right now they have shifted back to some coal/oil mix fired designs for mid western plants.

This is the company I developed burner nozzles and reactors for.

The new plants will be clean plants with only steam coming from the stacks.

Personally I am for coal, oil, gas and nuclear powered plants.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

John Galt said:


> I suspect that here in the US between the expense of switching back to coal from natural gas and the already dead coal mines coal's comeback it going to be a non-event.
> Did you know that the solar industry already hires twice an many people as the coal mines (2016 numbers) and wind power hires 3 times as many people as coal mines? The switch away from coal is too far along to save the W. VA mines.
> 
> At this point bringing back coal is a non-issue.


 Solar can not do anything with out tax payers footing the bill. We have already lost billions to the solar and wind scam. Solar dollar for dollar is a total loss.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Friday, while crossing over the bridge two miles from here, I saw something I have not seen in years.
> 
> It was a COAL TRAIN!!!
> 
> ...


happening just about all over the coal stretch across the country - all kinds of secondary economy re-starts also - coal miners are back to work and are buying everything from real estate to new work clothes ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> JG, I think you are wrong, the figures are due to that F*N things suppression of the industry.
> 
> I am not saying it will come back 100%, but with the prez. helping it will move along.
> 
> ...


not enough hydro ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> [/COLOR]
> not enough hydro ....


Today, I doubt you will see any large power dams built.

There are not enough suitable large rivers remaining to tap.

There are a lot of dams that are being taken down across the country, mostly in the western part.

I have been through two huge hydro power generating plants, Boulder and Niagara, impressive to say the least.

Walking through them and literally feeling the power when near the HV x-frmrs makes you realize how insignificant you are.

Quebec Hydro has some massive power generating dams in northern Canada, the big difference is there is virtually no one living there.

Damming up a river takes thousands of acres of land which would have all kinds of opposition.

Here in this state we have power coming off the grid section from QH.

Nuclear is good in the right locations.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Today, I doubt you will see any large power dams built.
> 
> There are not enough suitable large rivers remaining to tap.
> 
> ...


Canada - even going south for the really big dams - with the new grid technology the generation location isn't as important anymore .... the US has the potential of re-activating those small dams and previously dammed sites for the small local electric production - it's something Prez Trump's business campaign can help get accomplished ....


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Did you know that the solar industry already hires twice an many people as the coal mines (2016 numbers) and wind power hires 3 times as many people as coal mines?


And without the rebates, and Tax credits (Taxes paid by you to fund my solar), could the solar industry survive? I think home wind power is just blowing in the wind, I saw solar companies in the 70's market and install solar tracking parabolic hot water collector, great design, very efficient, but guess what just like wind power, they had moving parts, they require maintenance, I bought about 6-8 non working arrays, for basically scrap aluminum.

*Rancher *


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

azrancher said:


> And without the rebates, and Tax credits (Taxes paid by you to fund my solar), could the solar industry survive? I think home wind power is just blowing in the wind, I saw solar companies in the 70's market and install solar tracking parabolic hot water collector, great design, very efficient, but guess what just like wind power, they had moving parts, they require maintenance, I bought about 6-8 non working arrays, for basically scrap aluminum.
> 
> *Rancher *


I 90% agree that solar is not financially realistic and am not totally against ending the federal subsidies. But in today's social environment renewable energy push will be very hard to kill..


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

At work today at the railroad, I found a news release. Freight Car America was closing their Virginia plant and laying off all employees by May. Over 250 people. This facility built coal cars. There were no contracts for new cars and no prospects on the horizon. Just another consequence of Obama's war on coal. More lives ruined.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

John Galt said:


> I 90% agree that solar is not financially realistic and am not totally against ending the federal subsidies. But in today's social environment renewable energy push will be very hard to kill..


I am never against ending federal subsidies, except when I cannot get the benefits, then they suck. Of course this is why our Taxes are so high, the Feds should have no place in supporting the marketplace, alternative energy should only be supported when other sources dry up, this means no subsidies for Ethanol, Solar, Wind etc. My dad bought into the "All Electric Home" concept put forth by Tucson Electric Power, when they knew they were going to be stripped of the ability to monopolize on selling both electric and natural gas (use to be called TG&E), in the SouthWest if you can't get "Natural" Gas, then Propane is cheaper than Electric for cooking and heating, ... heat pump may have caught up to be on parity with propane in heating, and of course then can also cool, for the one month of the year that we can't use a swamp cooler.

*Rancher *


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another good one for Trump. China takes US coal over NK . This is a good thing.
China rejects North Korean coal shipments, opts for US supplies instead | Fox News


----------

